# Pool



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Which do you prefer ?


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I much prefer the surf because of the solitude, but I will occasionally slip into the "Pier rat" mode


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

strictly a pier rat here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Although I have a boat I still love to pier fish. Surf fishing can be exciting and jetties can produce big time depending on the tide, but for comfort and fish caught you can't beat pier fishing. You only need to fish THE TANK one time to know what I mean. 

Catman.


----------



## sonofabeach (Jul 18, 2003)

surf fishing of course. The solitude and waves crashing act as a sedative, who needs prozak or zoloff or any of the multitudes of nerve pills out there. Grab a rod, get some bait and enjoy. Getting ready to leave now myself. Smoothy casting all.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Vote for surf*

Piers are nice when the ocean isn't cooperating, but I prefer the surf. Less crowds, less tangles, more bikinis. What's not to like?


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, where is "The Tank?"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MarkD...The Tank is short for the Choptank River in Maryland. Click on the MD/DE boards and go the Hot Spots. It's under the Choptank Pier. There is no finer pier fishing to be found anywhere.

Catman.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Let's see-surf, sand, waves, lawnchair, book, cooler, pelicans diving, tarpon jumping and semi-naked women walking around. 

The surf.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

i certainly prefer the sand between my toes and the surf lapping at my legs, but that is not always the most productive method. so my favorite has to be whichever happens to be the most productive at the time. sometimes the guys on the pier are catching all the fish, and you need to walk the planks. but, i most enjoy outfishing the guys on the pier who paid some money while i stand on the free beach and catch the fish before they reach the pier guy's baits. too bad it doesn't work that way very often


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

catman said:


> *MarkD...The Tank is short for the Choptank River in Maryland. Click on the MD/DE boards and go the Hot Spots. It's under the Choptank Pier. There is no finer pier fishing to be found anywhere.
> 
> Catman. *


I dunno'...there are a lot of old bridges like the Choptank in Florida (especially around the Keys) that have been given to the fishermen. I like the Choptank, but you won't catch a tarpon off of it. 

Oh, and my selection is surf. Nothing like the sand in your toes.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The surf...*

For the surf - I love fishing at AI in MD but fishing Indian River Inlet North jetty at night with lures for stripers is a real close second!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im a Pier Man*

Hey Catman,


I have to disagree about the tank. I have heard great reports about the tank but it doesnt intrigue me that much. The best pier fishing in MD would have to be PLO. The variety of fish caught there is best. Also NB was a serious hotspot before the boycott. I know you love the tank but ill have to go a few more times before i can say its all that great. But PIER fishing rules............Tight Lines


MC


----------

